# Defensive Tactics for the Real World of Undercover Operations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

S.P.E.A.R. - Spontaneous Protection Enabling Accelerated Response (Defensive Tactics for the Real World of Undercover Operations)

Course Length: 1 day (8 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Gail Walker (727-865-2620)

S.P.E.A.R. is a defensive tactics system developed by Tony Blauer of Blauer Tactical Systems. Mr. Blauer is a respected martial artist and defensive tactics instructor from Canada. This course will provide the attendee an introduction and overview of S.P.E.A.R system and how S.P.E.A.R will enable the undercover investigator to defend themselves in violent encounters and ambush attacks through non-violent postures and use of a protective offense.

Course Objectives 

The student will understand concepts for preventing aggressive behavior to avoid confrontation and be able to control the situation. 
The student will be taught and then practice handcuffing techniques. 
The student will be taught and then practice S.P.E.A.R. and edged weapon defense. 
The student will be taught and then practice holstered weapon retention. 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

12/19/2005 8450 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528 
3/20/2006 8493 LACONIA, NH RICK FLOOD 800-343-5682 x217


----------

